# picnic table



## 08Majek20V (Aug 27, 2013)

All wood for picnic table was made from pallets, going to add a stain to the frame and seal the top


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I don't like picnic tables (they are uncomfortable to sit at for me) but I will say that your table is beautiful! Very nice job!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice job


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks good. I had a friend that used to make furniture out of discarded shipping crates and they turned out fantastic. I always like re-purposing stuff!


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

I think the seat is to close to the table....Needs to be moved back the distance of one one 2 x 4 maybe just a little more.. .....my butt would hang over that.....


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great job!


----------

